# EJBs und Callbacks (Jboss 7.1)



## YaCkFoU (11. Dez 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eigentlich eine ganz "einfache" Frage.

Ist es möglich mit Jboss via EJBs einen externen Client über Callbacks anzusprechen?

Szenario:

Es gibt einen Applikationsserver (Jboss 7.1) der x EJBs beinhaltet
Es gibt entfernte Clients Ax , die über EJBs Daten an den Server senden, die in einer Datenbank abgelegt werden etc. Diese greifen direkt via JNDI und lookup auf die EJBs zu.

Es gibt Clients Bx, die über Browser(u.a. Servlets) EJBs von dem Applikationsserver aufrufen, die z.B. entsprechende Daten liefern und diese im Browser darstellen. D.h. am Ende ruft ein Webserver die entsprechenden EJBs beim Applikationsserver auf.

Es gibt einen Client C, der via Browser über EJBs bestimmte Einstellungen an einen entsprechenden Client A senden kann.
Genau bei dem letzten Punkt hapert es. Mit RMI wäre es ganz einfach zu realisieren, denn dann könnte Client C via Callback Client A informieren, wenn es neue Einstellung gibt, die Client A übernehmen soll.
Soweit ich weiß, bieten EJBs keine Möglichkeiten einen Callback an einen Client zu richten.

Ist es möglich dass der Client A eine Referenz auf ein Remoteobjekt einer EJB übergibt, auf die dann Client C zugreift, um Client A bei Änderungen zu benachrichtigen (Also via rmi-callback)?
Ich habe es schon ausprobiert, bekomme es aber nicht hin. Ich habe gelesen, dass die mit Weblogic geht. Mit Jboss scheint es aber nicht zu funktionieren.
Alternativ habe ich gelesen, dass es über JMS möglich sein soll.

Kann ich es irgendwie mit RMI realisieren? Wird dies von Jboss unterstützt? Aus meiner Sicht wäre es die einfachste Lösung. Leider bin ich Beginner in diesem gibt, sprich auf die vorherigen Aussagen ist kein Verlass 

Ich wäre so froh, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte. 
Über ein einfaches HelloWorld-Beispiel bzw. hilfreiche Links wäre ich auch sehr Dankbar.

Falls ich diesen Beitrag im falschen Forum gepostet habe, dann wäre ich sehr erfreut über einen Hinweis, welches Forum für mein Problem geeignet ist.

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## CptSocket (12. Dez 2015)

Hallo Yackfou

Im Jee Umfeld greift der Server üblicherweise nicht auf den Client zu. Hast du dir schon überlegt, ob die folgenden zwei Möglichkeiten funktionieren würden:

Anbinden der Clients über Messageing / JMS. (=> die Clients hören auf eine Queue, in welche der Server Nachrichten einstellen kann. Wenn ein Client eine Nachricht empfängt, kann er darauf reagieren.
Der Client fragt regelmässig beim Server nach, ob dieser Informationen für ihn hat.

Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------

